# Recession, Revolution & fallouts



## Altafahm (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

Global recession & Arabian Jasmine revolution is eating into industry forecasts...
My company has offered to move me to Cape town, however at a lower package... (ascending USD to descending Rand)

I need advice of fellow capetonians, is 21000 R (final in hand) good for family of 3 (husband, wife & a baby)...moderate lifestyle (monthly outings)? 

I plan to live in Claremont, 1 bedroom furnished apartment and would like to own a car within 1st year of stay! Also wish to save 1-2000 R monthly

I have done all permutations & combinations of expenses by checking gumtree, picknpay, woolworths ... however in absence of real friends in the city, I would be grateful to all your suggestions...:confused2:

Thank you 

Al-


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Altafahm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Global recession & Arabian Jasmine revolution is eating into industry forecasts...
> My company has offered to move me to Cape town, however at a lower package... (ascending USD to descending Rand)
> ...


Your income will be about 8 times less?
Do you have to move? Can you negotiate a better salary?
Motor cars are quite dear in SA.
Do not forget to add medical cover, insurance etc into your calculations.


----------



## Altafahm (Aug 8, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Your income will be about 8 times less?
> Do you have to move? Can you negotiate a better salary?
> Motor cars are quite dear in SA.
> Do not forget to add medical cover, insurance etc into your calculations.


Hi Johanna,

21,000 is after paying all liabilities like insurance & pension, this is what I will get in hand after paying taxes.

In this I have to take care of housing & other everyday expenses.
Do you think for Cape its OK?

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Altafahm said:


> Hi Johanna,
> 
> 21,000 is after paying all liabilities like insurance & pension, this is what I will get in hand after paying taxes.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you should be ok then.
The Cape is great, yes there is crime, depending on where you live, Cape Town is a beautiful city,vibrant and very popular city among tourists world wide.

Hope you will be very happy !


----------

